# Dish Network 622 HD Receiver - HD output to home theater pc



## ShaneHD (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a friend whom I work with who owns the 622 receiver and said there is NO way to get the HD programming to input into his home theater pc. He said there was one way of sending the box to some guy who charges $500 to put a firewire port on it.

Is there any other possible way to get the HD programming onto the home theater pc he owns?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

If his PC has an HDMI or component input then he can use either of those connections.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

There are only some commercial component input cards for a PC - nothing retail. And I don't think there is any HDMI input card ... there are hardly any HDMI output cards, afterall. Ofcourse, hollywood does not like people recording HD onto a PC ...


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

You're friend is correct. There are currently no available input cards available for the PC capable of accepting an HD signal from a STB, only digital OTA and/or unencrypted QAM. (Someone above says there are component input cards, but I have never seen one.)

The r5000 is the only thing I am aware of that can get HD input to your PC via Dish. This is probably what your friend was talking about and yes you do have to send it in and it is expensive.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with the above commments that your friend must have been referring to the R5000 modification which is cool but pricey. Honestly with the 622's new external hard drive support, you will be spared a few dollars and more importantly your life essesnce won't be sucked into the HTPC blackhole.


----------



## xplocvo (Aug 3, 2007)

Blackmagic Design has a capture card with HDMI input, the Intensity. However, it will not capture copy protected material of course. They do have a model of it for $349 that adds analog component connections, which should capture anything thrown at it.

This isn't going to work like a standard tuner though, so you're not going to have any PVR functionality through the HTPC. It would have to be captured with something like Premiere.

Their website is at www dot blackmagic-design dot com (sorry my post count is too low for a real link).


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

During Charlie Chat, it was mentioned that you can dub content onto a DVD recorder. Is this r5000 mod legal and as long as I can record content, then it must be without copy protection which in turn means I'm not breaking the law?

I'm confused on what you can and can not do?

Help please!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The comment during the Charlie Chat neglected to point out that "dubbing to a DVD recorder" in no way preserves the original data. Instead, it's just a way to record the standard definition analog video data (with recompression artifacts thrown in).

I imagine any stand-alone DVD recorders capable of accepting and burning high definition content would be in the "thousands of dollars" price range.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

xplocvo said:


> They do have a model of it for $349 that adds analog component connections, which should capture anything thrown at it.
> 
> This isn't going to work like a standard tuner though, so you're not going to have any PVR functionality through the HTPC. It would have to be captured with something like Premiere.


One other thing to note is that it will be uncompressed - so it will eat a 500GB HDD for breakfast ...


----------

